# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  درس مصور لعمل توقيع فلاشي (من الصفر حتي رفعة علي المنتدي)

## الغسينابي

*السلام عليكم 
الدرس هدية للاخ ميدو1 وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد منو وعلي طول نخش
بعد فتح السويتش ماكس نختار ابداء بفلم جديد فارغ تابع الصورة
 
بعديها نختار مقاسات العمل الطول والعرض اعمل حسابك لازم تحفظ المقاسات عشان التوقيع 
مايطلع فيه فراغات علي الاطراف
 
(الرقم 1- المقاسات ------الرقم 2- ادراج صورة --الرقم -3 كتابة نص ,,,الرقم 4 ادراج مشهد)
نختار الرقم 2 وندرج صورة ونضبط اطراف الصورة علي المقاس الاخترت بواسطة الاسهة الموضحة بالصور التالية

بعد كدة نضيف التاثيرات البتريدة وطريقة اضافة المؤثرات من خلال اضافة مؤثر تابع الصورة توضح اكثر
 
الشايفة دي كلها مؤثرات اختار اليعجبك
بعد اضافة المؤثر نكتب النص بالضغط علي اداة ادراج النص (في الخطوة الثانية فوق)
بعد كتابة النص نضيف ليه اي تاثير من اختيارك ونجرب العمل من خلال هذه الاداة الموضحة في الصورة

بعد جربنا العمل نضيف ليه الثواني عشان يستمر العمل علي طول ومايقيف والطريقة 
من اعلي بكس الفريمات وفي اخر التاثيرات نضغط كلك يمين اعلي اخر تاثير مباشرة ونعمل الواضح في الصورة

ح تظهر علامة حرف s تابع الصورة
 يتبع
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بعد ادرجنا الثواني من اعلي البرنامج نختار ملف >تصدير>ونختار صيغة الفلاش تابع الصورة

وهذه صورة الفلاش علي سطح المكتب 
 
الن نشوف اي مركز تحميل الملفات ونرفع عليه الفلاش وننسخ الرابط المباشر 
تابع الصورة

بعد نسخنا الرابط نذهب الي تعديل التوقيع (طبعا الطريقة معروفة)
ومن اعلي الصندوق الماسي نختار اداة ادراج الفلاش مثل ماموضحفي الصورة التالية

حيطلع لينا مربع التحديد لادراج رابط الفلاش ندرج الرابط النسخناه من مركز التحميل
تابع الصور

بعد ادراج الرابط اضغط اوكي
حيتطلع المربع للعرض اختار العرض حسب الاخترتو في السويش

بعد كتابة العرض والضغط علي اوكي يطلع مربع الطول نفس الخطوة السابقة اختاير المقاس الاخترتو في السويتش تابع الصورة

يتبع
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*بعد ادرجنا المقاسات مظبوطة نشوف العمل زي الفل 
دة درس عمل توقيع فلاشي بدون ملفات مفتوحة
النتيجة
[flash=http://dc13.arabsh.com/i/02373/rn29in5sogwg.swf]WIDTH=450 HEIGHT=350[/flash]
ود رابط الفلاش
http://dc13.arabsh.com/i/02373/rn29in5sogwg.swf
*

----------


## غندور

*شكرآ...
الغسينابي
مريخي أصيل ومميز

*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*مشكور علي المعلومات
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

شكرآ...
الغسينابي
مريخي أصيل ومميز



تسلم عمنا غندور







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواخلاص
					

مشكور علي المعلومات



مشكور علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تشكر ياحبيبنا ...
‏ مباااااااالغة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*يا سلام عليك يا رائع  
ما قصرت معاى ابدا والله  
شرح بسيط وواضح وجميل 
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*حبيبنا والله ما قصرت
يديـــــــــك العافية
*

----------

